# هدية رمضان لجميع المهندسين المدنيين (فيديو لتعليم التصميم) كامل



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
تعليم فيديو لكيفية تصميم :

(البلاطات والاعمدة و الكمرات وخزانات المياه والاساسات المنفصلة و اللبشة 

وتصميم الاعمدة والاساسات لمقاومة أحمال الرياح و الزلازل)

باستخدام برامج sap & excel & etabs 

و برامج أخرى مرفقة لحساب أحمال الزلازل و الرياح

ودى أول CD وبافى خمسة CDs 


http://rapidshare.com/files/14286951...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14282164...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14282172...part3.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14281113...part4.rar.html

إليكم الاسطوانه الثانية
http://rapidshare.com/files/14324687...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14324644...part2.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14324601...part3.rar.html


اليكم الاسطوانه الثالثة و البرامج المساعدة

http://rapidshare.com/files/14338031...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14337976...part2.rar.html

إليكم الاسطوانة الرابعة 

http://rapidshare.com/files/14400655...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14373725...part2.rar.html


ارجو التثبيت من المشرف

الموضوع منقول ارجو الدعاء لصاحبه الاصلي


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (11 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا م احمد عصام


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي وان شاء الله الاسطوانه الخامسه قريبا


----------



## hoba (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جـــــزاك الله خيرا


----------



## العبقرية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجزاى الله خير كل ما اعان اخوته على الخير وجعله فى ميزان حسناته
مشكور جدا يا هندسة


----------



## Eng_M1986 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الف شكرا ليك ولصاحب الموضوع الاصلى
وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور علي ردودكم الرائعه وانا في الخدمه


----------



## نور الجزائرية (11 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.
شكرا جزيلا لكل من انجز هدا الموضوع و لمن قدمه و لمن وضعه على ملتقانا.
اللهم انفعه بما علمته وعلمه بما ينفعه وزده علماً.
 
ابنة المليون شهيد .


اللهم انفعه بما علمته وعلمه بما ينفعه وزده علماً.


----------



## hitman1988 (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور يا اخي رفع هذه الملفات وكذلك صاحب الماده اللهم تقبل منكم صيامك واعمالكم باذن الله وجعل الله ذلك العمل في ميزان حسناتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود كبير يدل على صاحبه....جزيل الشكر لك ولصاحب الموضوع الأصلي....تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## المهندس عمر المصري (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منا ومنك ولكن عندي مشكلة في التحميل من موقع الرابيد شير كل ما احاول انزل منه حاجة يعطيني رسالة خطا


----------



## احمد_سلوم (11 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منا ومنك ولكن عندي مشكلة في التحميل من موقع الرابيد شير كل ما احاول انزل منه حاجة يعطيني رسالة خطا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورين علي رودكم وبانسبه لرساله الخطأ التي تواجهك والله لاأعرف ولكني حملت الاسطوانات منها والروابط شغاله والحمد الله حاول مره اخري وسأحاول رفعها علي موقع اخر


----------



## يحيى الأبرش (11 سبتمبر 2008)

سؤال لو سمحت يابشمهندس...هل نحتاج برنامج مشغل فلاش حتى تعمل الملفات؟؟


----------



## مصطفى ساطع (12 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر لك ولصاحب الموضوع الأصلي....تقبل خالص تحياتي


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (12 سبتمبر 2008)

اليكم الاسطوانة الخامسة والاخيرة
http://rapidshare.com/files/14451479...part1.rar.html
http://rapidshare.com/files/14451323...part2.rar.html


----------



## نجلاء الديب (12 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا وانا كنت عايزه اعرف ازاى اكون سريعه على الاتوكاد


----------



## سيد طه محمد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ريت يعاد رفع الملفات على موقع أخر غير الrapid share و شكرا جزيلا لصاحب الموضوع


----------



## احمدالباشاوي (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يا نور ان من بلدك من وهران ولأن بلدنا سقي بدم الشهداء فقلوبنا مع إخواننا في بيت المقدس والعراق


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (12 سبتمبر 2008)

*مشكور يا اخي*

الله يعطيك العافية على الاسطوانات يلي تبدو رائعة بس يا اخي و اللع ما عارف كيف بدي نزلها يا ريت حدا اساعدني


----------



## ضرار الزرزور (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية يا اخي على المجهود الكبير بس و الله ما عارف كيف بيتنزلوا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (12 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخي ادخل علي الموقع واضغط free user واستني حتي ينتهي العد ونزل الملف وهكذا لباقي الملفات 
ملحوظه يجب تنزيل ملفات الاسطوانه كامله حتي تفتح معك


----------



## allambm (13 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور يا باشا


----------



## hoba (13 سبتمبر 2008)

انا نزلت الملفات المضغوطه بس للاسف مش راضى يتفك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (13 سبتمبر 2008)

حاولي مره اخري مع العلم اني نزلت الاسطوانات كلها وشغاله والحمد الله


----------



## نوزادجتوعبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرآ.....!!


----------



## البريقى (13 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل

أسأل أين أجد البرامج الصغيرة والتى هى من صنعك؟

فى انتظار الرد


----------



## أحمد كنين (13 سبتمبر 2008)

يا ريت يعاد رفع الملفات فى موقع غير الربيدشير .. لو سمحتم


----------



## hoba (14 سبتمبر 2008)

انا نزلت ملفات الاسطوانه كلها واتأكدت انها نفس الحجم لكن مش راضيه تتفك الملفات


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شوفي رساله الخطأ التي تطلع لك وما سبب ذلك


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

سأحاول انشاء الله رفع الملفات علي موقع اخر


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بناء علي طلب الاخوه المهندسين أقدم لكم روابط اخري غير الرابيد شير

 
CD1​


http://ifile.it/0peym6s
http://ifile.it/ba0oynj
http://ifile.it/yapulh8
http://ifile.it/y1hzbls
http://ifile.it/f51bde7
http://ifile.it/w7p9f06

CD2

http://ifile.it/y35zlrh
http://ifile.it/r25h0vf
http://ifile.it/28dyst7
http://ifile.it/i3yd90s​
 
CD3​


http://ifile.it/kra73yt
http://ifile.it/yu7jinp
http://ifile.it/m9oeugt
http://ifile.it/5tnhmwb​
 
CD4&5​

جارى الرفع

باسورد فك الضغط 
Damasgate.com/vb

لكم جزيل الشكر

وهذه اللينكات منقولة من مواقع اخرى لأمانة العلمية​


----------



## سيد طه محمد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا يا بشمهندس على أعادة رفع الملفات


----------



## fihonil (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## فادي مكارم (15 سبتمبر 2008)

أخ عصام:
الرابيد شير يسمحللك تنزل بالكثير ملف واحد باليوم و إنتا عدد الملفات يلي رافعها كثير ما شاء الله. شكرا جزيلا لك على رفع الملفات على موقع آخر و لم تقصر. الله يعطيك العافي


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
لماذا لا استطيع تحميل الملف يقول لي هذا الملف اكسباير لماذا ارجوا الرد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## هادي المهندس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لماذا لا استطيع تحميل الملفات حيث يقول لي الملف تالف ! لا اعرف لماذا ارجوا المساعده


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (15 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخي الملفات شغاله والحمد الله حاول مره اخري


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (15 سبتمبر 2008)

لتفادي مشكله الرابيد شير نشيل الكوكيز التي موجوده علي الجهاز واليكم الطريقه
نستعرض properties من ( local disk (c ثم نضغط disk cleanup نعلم كل المربعات ثم نضغط yes
ونعمل كده كل يومان مثلا لأزاله الكوكيز التي مجوده علي الجهاز


----------



## amr_zaki (15 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووورمشكووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووورمشكووووووووووووورمشكووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (15 سبتمبر 2008)

CD4
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/l0846tw
http://ifile.it/hpw5bis
http://ifile.it/hz0sgqk

CD5
ifile.it
http://ifile.it/xycatle
http://ifile.it/n45t9we
http://ifile.it/30cn4d6

باسورد الملفات


إقتباس:
Damasgate.com/vb


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (15 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منا ومنك


----------



## براء فلسطين (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (16 سبتمبر 2008)

عمل قيم تستحق عليه كل الثناء لك جزيل الشكر و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك انت و صاحب الموضوع


----------



## احمد صابر الكشكاوي (17 سبتمبر 2008)

اللهم انفعنا وانفع أمتنا بما تعلمنا


----------



## kingsize (17 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله لكم وبارك فيكم وغفر لكم ولوالديكم ولأولادكم وحياكم الله وبياكم وجعل الجنة مثوانا ومثواكم لكم أنتم ولصاحب الموضوع الاصلي ولكل من ساهم في نشره


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

والله هذا كثير علي فلك جزيل الشكر وجعلك من عتقاء شهره الكريم


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

*اخى العزيز*

انا نزلت الملفات المضغوطه للاسطوانة 2 وفكيت ضغطها بس الاسطوانة مش راضية تشتغل وبتظهر الرسالة دى
ياريت تشوف السى ده


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (17 سبتمبر 2008)

يا اخي البرنامج في الاسطوانه الثانيه مش شغال ادخل علي folder media ثم eng ayman ثم video هتلاقي الشرح هناك واي خدمه


----------



## طارق غراب (18 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله لك ورضي عنك


----------



## سوسوساره (20 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ساسو زنجر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## جرموزي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

تسلمووووووووو يا بو الرجال


----------



## عطور ليبيا (24 سبتمبر 2008)

هدية قيمة فعلا وبارك الله فيك بس ماعرفت انزل الملف من هذا الموقع ؟؟؟
ياريت حد يساعدنى


----------



## pyramid (24 سبتمبر 2008)

gazak allah khayra wa takabal allah menk saleh ala3mal


----------



## سهم مدنية (25 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك وفي صاحب الموضوع الاصل..
وبالنسبة لطريقة التحميل تجد في اعلى الصفحة عبارةRequest Ticket أضغط عليه يظهر صورة فيها ثلاثة حروف اكتبها داخل المربع واضغط على Request Ticket ثم اضغط على dowload


----------



## غزل بنات (25 سبتمبر 2008)

يسلمووو ع الطرح الأكثر من رائع
بوركت


----------



## حازم محمد نصار (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## العبقرية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس الكريم
انا سبق ونزلت السى دى من الرابيد شير وكله كان تمام ولكن بعد فك ربط السى دى الاول بالكامل وجدت ان جميع اجزائه متماثلة تمام ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الكريم
> انا سبق ونزلت السى دى من الرابيد شير وكله كان تمام ولكن بعد فك ربط السى دى الاول بالكامل وجدت ان جميع اجزائه متماثلة تمام ارجو الافادة وشكرا


 
الصراحه لم افهم معني السؤال
ارجو التوضيح


----------



## العبقرية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

يعنى يا بشمهندس السى دى الاولى بها خمس اجزاء كل واحد منهم 80 ميجا تقريبا وبعد فك كل جزء على حدة وجدت ان الاربعاء اجزاء متماثلة من حيث المحتويات يعنى نفس الفيديو فى كل الاجزاء وااااااااااااااااااااااااحد


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (25 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اختي عند فك هذه الاجزاء تفك من ملف واحد لانها كلها مرتبطه مع بعضها البعض
بمعني ان عند فك الملف الاول يفك هو اوتوماتيك الملفات الباقيه ليكون الاسطوانه
فلا داعي لفك كل ملف علي حدا لانه سيعطي نفس النتيجه التي عندك
تقبلي مروري


----------



## Abo Fares (25 أكتوبر 2008)

العبقرية قال:


> يعنى يا بشمهندس السى دى الاولى بها خمس اجزاء كل واحد منهم 80 ميجا تقريبا وبعد فك كل جزء على حدة وجدت ان الاربعاء اجزاء متماثلة من حيث المحتويات يعنى نفس الفيديو فى كل الاجزاء وااااااااااااااااااااااااحد


 


أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> يا اختي عند فك هذه الاجزاء تفك من ملف واحد لانها كلها مرتبطه مع بعضها البعض
> بمعني ان عند فك الملف الاول يفك هو اوتوماتيك الملفات الباقيه ليكون الاسطوانه
> فلا داعي لفك كل ملف علي حدا لانه سيعطي نفس النتيجه التي عندك
> تقبلي مروري


 
السلام عليكم.. 

مشكور أخي أحمد عصام الدين على توضيح الفكرة.. 
نعم أختي العبقرية، يجب تحميل جميع الملفات، ومن ثم فك ضغط ملف واحد فقط من هذه الملفات لنحصل على الملف المبتغى.. 

مع تحيـــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## العبقرية (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين جدا يا جماعة انا اصلى كنت فاهمة ان كل جزء منفصل عموما اوك 
تسلموا


----------



## مهندس/ على درويش (15 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء جميل ان يكون لدين الجديد ومستمرين في العطاء ومستمرين في بذل الجهد ولذلك تستحق أخي أن نقووول لك شكرا وتستحق السناء


----------



## الشعراوى (23 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير والف مليووووووووون شكر


----------



## alyyouishe (10 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بةمو (26 يونيو 2009)

*مشكووور**
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور مشكووور
مشكووور
مشكورالف شكر على هذا الابداع الرائع*​


----------



## ST.ENG (18 أغسطس 2010)

thankssssssssssss


----------



## hawkar1 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

thank u very much


----------



## محمد احمد هزاع (2 سبتمبر 2010)

ياريت روابط مديا فاير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## التركماني_1982 (2 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقكم الله ونشكركم على هذا المجهود الرائع لتطوير قابليات ومهارات المهندسين


----------



## كيتوفان (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شششششششكر على المساهمه الجميله خزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## almohandesw (6 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdoo_farra (6 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جيد ويحتاج الشكر والدعاء لصاحبة بالتوفيق .
جزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## moh_alsharif (21 سبتمبر 2010)

رجاءاااااااااااااا على 4shar


----------



## Eng.M.Abdo (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمادالبرنس (22 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير اخوتي الكرام علي ردودكم الطيبه


----------



## خلوف العراقي (23 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااا على هذا الابداع .........


----------



## مهندس عامر (1 نوفمبر 2010)

اقدم شكري الخاص الى صاحب الموضوع وكل من ساهم بالرفع


----------



## مهندس إن شاء الله (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## adel said (26 ديسمبر 2010)

الهم احفظ السنتنا عن كل مايغضبك ----- آمين


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (17 فبراير 2011)

*بااارك الله فيك*


----------



## eng_a_h_helal (17 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (17 فبراير 2011)

ممكن الرفع على غير الرابيد شير لانه محجوب وشكرا


----------



## احمد كامل حسنين (24 أبريل 2011)

ياريت احد الاخوة يرفعها على سيرفر اخر


----------



## نبعة المدينة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

بةمو قال:


> *مشكووور**
> مشكووور مشكووور
> مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
> مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور مشكووور
> ...


اخواني ألأعزاء يكفي ان يشكر واحد منا فقط حيث ان معظم صفحات المنتدى مليئه بالشكر وهذا يأخذ الكثير من الوقت في تقليب الصفحات .. ويفقد جوهر الموضوع وان قام بالشكر فهو يسد عن الباقي .
وتخيل لو ان كل واحد استفاد من الشرح يرسل شكر فكم صفحه نملأمن الشكر وكم من الوقت ونحن نقلب الصفحات .
ينبغي لادارة الملتقى التنويه عموماً نرجو الفائده للجميع


----------



## tamerdawood (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (16 أكتوبر 2011)

tamerdawood قال:


> شكرا



عفوا


----------



## محمد محمود الطموح (30 ديسمبر 2011)

​لو سمحت الرابط الثاني من الاسطوانة الثانية من موضوع هدية رمضان لايعمل الموجود على ifile


----------



## jirar (1 يناير 2012)

*جـــــزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## الفارس2010 (1 يناير 2012)

لو سمحت عاوزين الروابط تكون ع *الميديا فاير*


----------



## taiscer (14 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## سبايسي (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ereorr


----------



## lina 2010 (2 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت روابط اخرى


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (2 سبتمبر 2012)

File not found


----------



## mnf (4 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## محمد احمد فريد (26 سبتمبر 2012)

مفيش حاجه شغاله!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## المهندسة أميرة (26 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*

*فتح الله عليك *


----------



## السلفي355 (26 سبتمبر 2012)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## شريف العباسى (26 مارس 2013)

الروابط لا تعمل


----------

